# Need help moving to Greece! Formalities?



## jamesb2015 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi there,

I am a British / Australian citizen living in the UK currently. Now I am curious as to how I go about this because it's confusing. I am wanting to buy property on the Greek Island of Santorini. 

1. Can I apply for a tax number from the UK? (I have a Greek address in Santorini).
2. I have applied to renew my European Health Insurance Card, is this sufficient as health insurance?
3. If I bring a bank statement showing like £10k in an account, and mentioning that I would like to buy property in Greece is that sufficient? 
4. Is there an office in Santorini that can sort out my tax number? I can't seem to find out where I can do this.
5. Can I open a Greek bank account from the UK?

I have a company here in the UK and looking to start a business in Greece.

I am looking to live between the UK and Greece and will have to fly often. I just got back from a holiday as such and I am flying there again for 9 days in September where I need to sort a lot of this out - due to buying property in Greece plus I want to apply for my residence permit - I know usually more than 3 months when exercising my EU treaty rights but I'd like to apply for it upon landing. 

6. Will it take long to be approved? Is my British passport enough with a bank statement, EHIC card, and my written address (with friends). 

Thanks
James


----------



## Brisargr (May 10, 2014)

Hi James

Please note I am not a lawyer, but only offer advise based on my experience.

Answers in the main to your questions depend mainly on your tax residency status. 

If you are not resident in the UK for more than 183 days in a year you will be non resident for tax purpose sand the UK Health card is not valid for you. You need to get one from the country you are treated as resident in (I assume that will be Greece?)

EU citizens have NOT required a residence permit for another EUcountry since April 2004. There was replaced by a very easy notification procedure at the local police.

Not sure why you want 10K evidence and/or a Greek bank account as an individual. I have lived in Greece for over 10 years, have built my house, and own a Greek car, all without a Greek bank account or evidence of funds.

You should be able to get a Greek tax number from the local tax office when you arrive. Mine took all of 1 hour.

Hope this helps

Brian


----------



## jamesb2015 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi,

Yes I am a UK tax resident. However, I am opening a business in Greece so I am wantng my funds from my Greek business to be deposited into a Greek bank account as it's not practical to have it with a foreign bank. And I am still having to live in the UK for probably more than half the year - due to owning a company here, so it's a bit difficult to establish which country I'd be most resident. 

Okay sounds good about the tax number, any idea if I can get one while in Santorini? Please tell me how I can do this!

Thanks
James


----------



## Brisargr (May 10, 2014)

I needed a tax number to buy car and to buy land to build on. The estate agent selling the land took me to local tax office, a couple of forms (and the usual copy of passport) later and it was done. Frankly it took longer walking to the office than it did getting the number.

I assume the tax number is foryour personal use? You can have a limited company registered in UK and operating in Greece - you need a good accountant to sort it out though.

The tax number is not a great problemand is only really needed when you come to buy things such as a car, land etc so can easily be done during your next visit


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

I would suggest you take a couple of steps back jamesb and start over.

First, what kind of property are you talking about buying (home or business) and why are you even talking about buying rather than renting at least initially? Generally speaking, it is never a good idea to buy until you have had at least 1 and preferably 2 years in a location.

A discussion and advice on that subject should be your first step, not rushing into things as you seem to be doing. I would never advise anyone to buy right away whether a home or a business. 

For every 10 foreigners I saw arrive on the Greek island where I lived and whether to just live or to work, 5 were gone within 2 years and only 1-2 were still there after 5 years. I saw many businesses fail. I saw many people find living there just wasn't for them.

I owned a bar on my island. I owned it along with a Greek business partner. We had no difficulties with things like getting a license, fire inspection, etc. A Brit I knew spent 2 years trying to open his business before giving up. His only mistake was annoying the wrong people.

Another guy from Germany opened a nice little German fast food restaurant. Things like bratwurst on a bun etc. His mistake was opening it in a place where very few German tourists were to be found. How many Greeks do you think want to eat bratwurst.

My point is it is easy to get things wrong if you have not spent enough time to get to know how things work. I can assure you that they work far differently than they do in England.

You say you just got back from a holiday on Santorini. How much time have you spent in Greece in total? How familiar are you with Greek business culture? I get the impression, you went on a vacation, saw what you think is a good opportunity and want to jump on it. 

Unless there is a lot more background that you have not disclosed, from what I read, you are getting ahead of yourself and I would advise caution, doing due diligence and taking it one step at a time.

What to do about residency, tax number, etc. are all things that can wait. Concentrate first on the important questions.

1. Is your business idea viable? Tell us what it is, we may be able to say yes, no, or maybe, for reasons you haven't even thought of. 
2. If the idea is viable, should you buy or rent premises and/or a home? That one to me is a definite rent not buy.
3. Is your choice of location (Santorini) the best location for the business you have in mind? Or is it just because you liked it there? Personally, there are few businesses that I would think Santorini was the best market for. That's simply because of the limited number of people there whether resident or tourist. Too small in other words.


----------

